# Colonoscopy questions



## TexasSuz (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi everyone! I have my 1st colonoscopy on Friday - 11/8 and I am really nervous. They are giving me Fentanyl and Versad. I am afraid of the drugs being too strong or not strong enough! I am doing the NuLytely Prep - Ordered the lemon lime - hope I can drink it all.Here are the instructions, any comments to make this all easier would be greatly appreciated!1) Milk of Magnesia 2 to 3 nights before.2) Drink solution - one cup every 10 minutes - poop.3) After finished - take two laxatives - Dulcolax.4) No eating or drinking after prep.I am also breastfeeding so I hope the baby puts up with all of this!Thanks for the help.Susan


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope it all goes easy for you. When you are running clear, the prep is done. And the prep is the worst part of the whole thing and what is nice is you get to do that part in the comfort of your own bathroom.







With the meds you describe you should be blissfully unaware of the procedure itself. You might want to ask how those meds will effect your breast feeding though.BQ


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeh, I agree with BQ on that breast feeding issue.I know my husband gets pretty ill on Versed and you don't want that stuff passed to the baby.I don't mean to scare you about your colonoscopy meds but we are talking a baby here and when babys are concerned the rules are very very different.It would almost be better to switch the baby over to formula until the chemicals get out of your body.Babies might not show a side effect from a medication right away. The sad thing is that with babies, a lot of things don't show up till later in life, like when they start school and then the problems could be slightly cloudy in the form of immune system and allergies and their developmental learning.So take care with the baby and good luck.Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Do double check on the baby-breastfeeding issue. And we all agree, the PREP is so much worse than the procedure! I don't think I have ever questioned or worried in my long, sad, medical history - "Would the drugs be too strong?" Bring it on! Right up there with stop the world, I want to get off!


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

I had my first colonoscopy a year and a half ago. I definately agree with everyone else...drinking the liquid the day before is the worst....I was surprised though....that liquid didn't make me have severe cramps with it. I made sure my doctor gave me demerol and of course they give the verset to make sure you don't remember anything. I was told that I was talking during my procedure...(but don't remember). I would just make sure I re informed my doctor of the breastfeeding. Good luck!


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I guess I was lucky..I only had to drink one cup of nasty stuff followed by a cup of plain water. Here was my prep (yesterday, I had the procedure done today):-Only clear liquids all day (nothing red of course)-At 4PM I drank 1 and a half ounces Fleet Phosphosoda mixed with 8 ounces water (disgusting, I gagged and thought I would throw it up but I kept it down, amazingly!)-Have many many MANY BMs (not in the instructions of course!)-2 hours after drinking the stuff, take one Dulcolax suppository (burned so much though, I was raw by then)-More BMs-Drink only clear liquids after prep; nothing to eat or drink after midnightBy the time it was done my BMs were clear, like water. That is what happens when you are empty. But you get raw...I used A&D ointment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Love that Versed..good stuff...


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

What scares me is that they give you stuff so you don't remember anything.. but does that mean you HAVE pain.. but just don't remember it afterwards? What's good about that as you STILL have the pain.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren,I've noticed your posts all around and I'm guessing you're a little nervous. Over the last 20 yrs., I've had every test a GI can think to do to a person. And a lot of them in the last month or so. I prefer the ones where you get the very good drugs. You either have no pain, no memory of pain, or you're so looped you don't care if there is pain and that the stranger is lifting up your gown and sticking a camera up your bum. Good drugs beat pain and anxiety everytime! No matter what test you have - the prep is always worse part of the whole ordeal. And I have had almost every type of prep they can think of to hand out. The PREP, no matter which one, IS ALWAYS THE WORSE PART. There are horror stories of what should be routine GI proceedures that go badly wrong. I even knew a couple. But the docs were usually not GIs, just GPs trying to do it all. Personally, I like detail people. The prep will suck. It doesn't matter what flavor of prep you get, because - it will taste bad. Drink fast! Once you get through the prep just think to yourself, the worse part is over, because it is! My GI is surrounded by great people. I enjoy talking and joking with everyone. Word is sometimes I continue after the drugs hit. And on the ride home. Your GI will come in with pics of your insides which are way more interesting than any biology class. Then I get driven home by which ever relative's turn it is (it's been a long year)and I take a nap for the rest of the day. I can usually remember the pics but don't usually remember what my GI said. Make sure whoever is with you takes notes. Following some procedures I may have bleeding, but I also have internal fissures. A nice little cortizone suppository or three and I'm right as rain. After my endoscopy, I have a sore throat for about a day. Any discomfort during the procedure is not so much a memory, more like a short bad dream. A good doc doesn't let you suffer needlessly. My life has been filled with tests, surgeries, and proceedures. Trust me. These are not the bad ones. And peace of mind, knowing exactly what your body is up to, is: priceless!


----------

